# Oscar Wastyn Special



## schwinnderella (Jul 19, 2020)

Oscar Wastyn Special, The bike was raced by a local barber. Interesting bars?


----------



## Big Moe (Jul 19, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## fattyre (Jul 20, 2020)

Amazing bike!   How about a close up picture of that head badge?


----------



## schwinnderella (Jul 20, 2020)

OK,


----------



## Cooper S. (Jul 20, 2020)

Always wanted one, looking to sell?


----------



## juvela (Jul 23, 2020)

-----

thank you for posting this terrific item!    

in the profile view the bar resembles a Marsh pattern

however, Marsh pattern bars exhibit a wider/longer top portion and definite "corners"

---

the eagle on the head transfer is reminiscent of the Atlantic-Richfield petroleum company one o' yesteryear...





-----


----------

